# Lc+sc= ?



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

what is the likelihood that an LC ( mother) and an SC (father) will produce LC babies? is it a 50/50 chance for each baby? I know this is more of a breeding question but I cant post in the breeding section so i decided to post here. I am asking because I am waiting for puppies to be born and the breeder told me that this litter is supposed to be an LC litter..but i thought that when an LC and an SC got together, the babies could go either way? Ive seen some puppies that had an LC father and an SC mom come out as SCs...i trust my breeder and if she says they will be LCs then i believe her, i just wanted to know the probailities. Thats all.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well its more than 50/50 since you have to look at the parents pedigree. But if one parent had like a short coat grandparent and the baby came out long coat it still has the gene of a short coat and could produce a short coat baby. So its more with pedigree than just the parents themself. My last litter I got a Medium and Short and she is only a medium because of the dreaded blue gene. Dog breeding is a great bit of genetics.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

In my case, a LC dad and a SC mom produced a SC (the love of my life)!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Chloe's mom was LC and her dad was a SC... both her and her sister (the only 2 who made it) were long coats


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey's dad was LC and her mom SC. The litter of 5=4 SC and 1 LC.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Depends on if the smoothcoat is longcoat recessive. You need to check the pedigree's but again it's all pot luck really as to what's born and how many they have. But a LC gene needs to carry from both parents to produce an longcoat, if a pup only has one LC gene passed to it, then it will be a SC and carry LC recessive gene. Much like blue eyes are recessive in people 

genetics which may help

http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/id61.html


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

sc x sc = short OR longcoat, depends on the genes
sc x lc = short OR longcoat
lc x lc = longcoat

But I must say that I've heard that out of 2 longcoats there could be shortcoat pups. It's very rare, but it happens because there is a mutation in the genes. So actually lc x lc = 99.9% longcoat.


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

Both the mom & pop of my pups were SC & we got 2 SC, 2LC. One of the SC has a funny coat that looks black on top, but if you move it back, it is white underneath.

Anyone know what that is called?


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

chibellaxo said:


> what is the likelihood that an LC ( mother) and an SC (father) will produce LC babies? is it a 50/50 chance for each baby? ...the breeder told me that this litter is supposed to be an LC litter...


I don't know anything about dog breeding, but I do know a little about human genetics and it's all works very similar. Perhaps your breeder just meant that this litter is expected to have SOME SC pups because there's no way, short of a rare mutation, that you could expect 100% LC from a mating where one parent has a SC. 

It's a 50/50 chance for each pup ONLY IF that SC father carries a recessive gene for LC. 
With a mating between a LC/LC mother and SC/LC father, the possible results in coat for the pups would be as follows with a 50/50 chance that each pup might be a LC -


LC/SC = short coat pup
LC/LC = long coat pup
LC/SC = short coat pup 
LC/LC = long coat pup



But if that SC father is carrying only 2 dominant SC genes (SC/SC), then a mating with a LC mother (LC/LC) would produce ONLY SC pups -

LC/SC = short coat pup
LC/SC = short coat pup
LC/SC = short coat pup
LC/SC = short coat pup


And then if these LC/SC short coat pups are them mated to others SC's like themselves who also carry the LC recessive gene, their liters would then produce the following possibilities with only a 25% chance of a pup being a LC. 

LC/LC = long coat pup
LC/SC = short coat pup
LC/SC = short coat pup
SC/SC = short coat pup


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, thanks everyone


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Mia's mom is LC and her dad is SC. All 5 puppies in that litter were SC.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k so how do you get the med coat?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

LittleDogsRock said:


> Both the mom & pop of my pups were SC & we got 2 SC, 2LC. One of the SC has a funny coat that looks black on top, but if you move it back, it is white underneath.
> 
> Anyone know what that is called?


 
isnt that a double coat?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

precious is a short coat but her mummy is long coat...


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Kioana said:


> oh k so how do you get the med coat?


and does a medium coat have fur as thin as an LC's? cause that would be cool


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm sorry i have no idea as mine are all SC


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Isn't the med coat called a rough coat???


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

A chihuahua is either shortcoat or longcoat, no medium coat. The length of the hair of the longcoat can differ. Look at the differences of the dogs beneath. A longcoat needs to have longer hair on the ears, neck, rear of front and hind legs, on feet and on tail.

This is a longcoat









This is also a longcoat









And this is also a longcoat


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

does that mean a medium coat is a short coat with thinner hairs and a "longer" coat then? because i know a well bred chi, from a fabulous line ( so its def not due to bad breeding) and she has hair on her ears and what looks to be a ruff of longer hair on her neck...but she is def NOT a long coat. her breeder calls her a short coat..but she doesnt look like most short coats nor does she have a double coat..

ps. is "rough coat" another name for double coat?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

chibellaxo said:


> does that mean a medium coat is a short coat with thinner hairs and a "longer" coat then? because i know a well bred chi, from a fabulous line ( so its def not due to bad breeding) and she has hair on her ears and what looks to be a ruff of longer hair on her neck...but she is def NOT a long coat. her breeder calls her a short coat..but she doesnt look like most short coats nor does she have a double coat..
> 
> ps. is "rough coat" another name for double coat?


There is no medium coat. That is still a short coat. Yoshi has some longer hair on her neck and as well on the back of her legs, and around her ears, but she is a short coat. The double coat happens when the dog has an undercoat. Not all short coats have an undercoat, but all long coats do. Yoshi has an undercoat, which is what makes her fur look fuller/longer in some places.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

In my case, a LC dad and a SC mom produced a whole litter of SC's


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Krista said:


> There is no medium coat. That is still a short coat. Yoshi has some longer hair on her neck and as well on the back of her legs, and around her ears, but she is a short coat. The double coat happens when the dog has an undercoat. Not all short coats have an undercoat, but all long coats do. Yoshi has an undercoat, which is what makes her fur look fuller/longer in some places.


thanks


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Mine all have LC parents we don't cross the coats in the UK anymore, but Mai does have smooth relatives further back on her dad's side.

I always thought a medium coat was just what people called a sparse long coat, but basically it's still a long coat and a double coat is pretty much a thicker coated smooth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Some of the over seas chihuahuas are l/c cross s/c but we in the uk can not do this mating...........some s/cs do have a double coat.........And the coat in longs does differ in some lines.........some have a lot of coat and some don't................


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

sunshine45 said:


> Some of the over seas chihuahuas are l/c cross s/c but we in the uk can not do this mating...........................


why? is it because an LC/LC mating produces a thicker, fuller, longer coat?


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

In the UK they are considered two different breeds, so they could not be papered if bred


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Just my preference, but I sure wish they did this in the US. I'd prefer to have parents either be two LC or two SC.



ChihuahuaRidge said:


> In the UK they are considered two different breeds, so they could not be papered if bred


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Krista said:


> There is no medium coat. That is still a short coat. Yoshi has some longer hair on her neck and as well on the back of her legs, and around her ears, but she is a short coat. The double coat happens when the dog has an undercoat. Not all short coats have an undercoat, but all long coats do. Yoshi has an undercoat, which is what makes her fur look fuller/longer in some places.


Hee heeee....Willow must have a undercoat. Her neck has a longer fur on the sides and her butt has the cutest long hair also. plus she has a much thicker coat all over. Her tail is thick, thick, thick!

Lori


----------

